# Keeping a light beard light??



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi
Sorry if this question is a bit weird? But when you have a light coloured Cockapoo is it possible to keep their beard light too or will it always go a browny colour?? xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

depends, it can be affected by the food you feed or the water they drink, or like tear staining it can be a yeast build up.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Teddy has become quite brown around the mouth, too. I didn't know they could get yeast build up around the mouth, thought it was just the eyes. Maybe Angels Eyes powder added to their food might clear the colour around the mouth too, if it is yeast. I have some that I got for Teddy's eyes, so going to start him on it again to see if there is any difference. I have been wary of using it since I discovered it had an antibiotic in it, but it helped before with the eye staining, so maybe reconsider using it. Anybody else have experience?


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Tressa, do you give Teddy bottled water or tap water? I read somewhere that this could affect tear staining??? I havent heard of angels eye powder so now going to google lol. Thanks girls.xxx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Blossomgirl said:


> Hi Tressa, do you give Teddy bottled water or tap water? I read somewhere that this could affect tear staining??? I havent heard of angels eye powder so now going to google lol. Thanks girls.xxx


Hi Tammy - I have always given him tap water. It never occurred to me to give him bottled water, as I rarely drink it myself. The water quality up here in Scotland is usually quite good and 'soft'. It certainly wouldn't hurt to try bottled water for a while to see if it makes a difference, though, so thanks for that. I got my angels eyes in the states, but you can get it here. Quite expensive, I think, but it did help last time with Teddy's eyes -def going to start it again though.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We was told to rub soda water around the muzzle (never tried it though). We just have Bayleys fur under his chin trimmed quite short.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Worth a try - doesn't cost much either He will getting the soda water treatment from tomorrow.


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for your advise...I would like to keep Blossom's beard like a teddy bear so will see what happens as she grows....I think I read about baking soda too???


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for your advise...I would like to keep Blossom's beard like a teddy bear so will see what happens as she grows....I think I read about baking soda too???


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks, Sarah - will be looking out for them.


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Sarah, tons of choice there. xxx


----------

